# Animal Crossing: New Horizons Villager Checklist



## paleogamer11 (Jul 25, 2020)

I have started this thread to find users who will have one of the 391 villagers in this game as a permanent resident. I want to know if there’s at least one person who will keep any of the 391. Here is the official list:
1. Admiral
2. Agent S
3. Agnes
4. Al
5. Alfonso
6. Alice
7. Alli
8. Amelia
9. Anabelle
10. Anchovy
11. Angus
12. Anicotti
13. Ankha
14. Annalisa
15. Annalise
16. Antonio
17. Apollo
18. Apple
19. Astrid
20. Audie
21. Aurora
22. Ava
23. Avery
23. Axel
24. Baabara
25. Bam
26. Bangle
27. Barold
28. Bea
29. Beardo
30. Beau
31. Becky
32. Bella
33. Benedict
34. Benjamin
35. Bertha
36. Bettina
37. Bianca
38. Biff
39. Big Top
40. Bill
41. Billy
42. Biskit
43. Bitty
44. Blaire
45. Blanche
46. Bluebear
47. Bob
48. Bonbon
49. Bones
50. Boomer
51. Boone
52. Boots
53. Boris
54. Boyd
55. Bree
56. Broccolo
57. Broffina
58. Bruce
59. Bubbles
60. Buck
61. Bud
62. Bunnie
63. Butch
64. Buzz
65. Cally
66. Camofrog
67. Canberra
68. Candi
69. Carmen
70. Caroline
71. Carrie
72. Cashmere
73. Celia
74. Cesar
75. Chadder
76. Charlise
77. Cheri
78. Cherry
79. Chester
89. Chevre
90. Chief
91. Chops
92. Chow
93. Chrissy
94. Claude
95. Claudia
96. Clay
97. Cleo
98. Clyde
99. Coach
100. Cobb
101. Coco
102. Cole
103. Colton
104. Cookie
105. Cousteau
106. Cranston
107. Croque
108. Cube
109. Curlos
110. Curly
111. Curt
112. Cyd
113. Cyrano
114. Daisy
115. Deena
116. Deirdre
117. Del
118. Deli
119. Derwin
120. Diana
121. Diva
122. Dizzy
123. Dobie
124. Doc
125. Dom
126. Dora
127. Dotty
128. Drago
129. Drake
130. Drift
131. Ed
132. Egbert
133. Elise
134. Ellie
135. Elmer
136. Eloise
137. Elvis
138. Erik
139. Eugene
140. Eunice
141. Fang
142. Fauna
143. Felicity
144. Filbert
145. Flip
146. Flo
147. Flora
150. Flurry
151. Francine
152. Frank
153. Freckles
154. Freya
155. Friga
156. Frita
157. Frobert
158. Fuchsia
159. Gabi
160. Gala
161. Gaston
162. Gayle
163. Genji
164. Gigi
165. Gladys
166. Gloria
167. Goldie
168. Gonzo
169. Goose
170. Graham
171. Greta
172. Grizzly
173. Groucho
174. Gruff
175. Gwen
176. Hamlet
177. Hamphrey
178. Hans
179. Harry
180. Hazel
171. Henry
182. Hippeux
183. Hopkins
184. Hopper
185. Hornsby
186. Huck
187. Hugh
188. Iggly
189. Ike
190. Jacob (or Jakey)
191. Jacques
192. Jambette
193. Jay
194. Jeremiah
195. Jitters
196. Joey
197. Judy
198. Julia
199. Julian
200. June
201. Kabuki
202. Katt
203. Keaton
204. Ken
205. Ketchup
206. Kevin
207. Kid Cat
208. Kidd
209. Kiki
210. Kitt
211. Kitty
212. Klaus
213. Knox
214. Kody
215. Kyle
216. Leonardo
217. Leopold
218. Lily
219. Limberg
220. Lionel
221. Lobo
222. Lolly
223. Lopez
224. Louie
225. Lucha
226. Lucky
227. Lucy
228. Lyman
229. Mac
230. Maddie
231. Maelle
232. Maggie
233. Mallary
234. Maple
235. Marcel
236. Marcie
237. Margie
238. Marina
239. Marshal
240. Mathilda
241. Megan
242. Melba
243. Merengue
244. Merry
245. Midge
246. Mint
247. Mira
248. Miranda
249. Mitzi
250. Moe
251. Molly
252. Monique
253. Monty
254. Moose
255. Mott
256. Muffy
257. Murphy
258. Nan
259. Nana
260. Naomi
261. Nate
262. Nibbles
263. Norma
264. O’Hare
265. Octavian
266. Olaf
267. Olive
268. Olivia
268. Opal
270. Ozzie
271. Pancetti
272. Pango
273. Paolo
274. Papi
275. Pashmina
276. Pate
277. Patty
278. Paula
279. Peaches
280. Peanut
281. Pecan
282. Peck
283. Peewee
284. Peggy
285. Pekoe
286. Penelope
287. Phil
288. Phoebe
289. Pierce
290. Pietro
291. Pinky
292. Piper
293. Pippy
284. Plucky
285. Pompom
286. Poncho
287. Poppy
288. Portia
289. Prince
290. Puck
291. Puddles
292. Pudge
293. Punchy
294. Purrl
295. Queenie
296. Quillson
297. Raddle
298. Rasher
299. Raymond
300. Renée
301. Reneigh
302. Rex
303. Rhonda
304. Ribbot
305. Ricky
306. Rizzo
307. Roald
308. Robin
309. Rocco
310. Rocket
311. Rod
312. Rodeo
314. Rodney
314. Rolf
315. Rooney
316. Rory
317. Roscoe
318. Rosie
319. Rowan
320. Ruby
321. Rudy
322. Sally
323. Samson
324. Sandy
325. Savannah
326. Scoot
327. Shari
328. Sheldon
329. Shep
330. Sherb
331. Simon
332. Skye
333. Sly
334. Snake
335. Snooty
336. Soleil
337. Sparro
338. Spike
339. Spork (or Crackle)
340. Sprinkle
341. Sprocket
342. Static
343. Stella
344. Sterling
345. Stinky
346. Stitches
347. Stu
348. Sydney
349. Sylvana
350. Sylvia
351. T-Bone
352. Tabby
353. Tad
354. Tammi
355. Tammy
356. Tangy
357. Tank
358. Tasha
359. Teddy
360. Tex
361. Tia
362. Tiffany
363. Timbra
364. Tipper
365. Tom
366. Truffles
367. Tucker
368. Tutu
369. Twiggy
370. Tybalt
371. Ursala
372. Velma
373. Vesta
374. Vic
375. Victoria
376. Violet
377. Vivian
378. Vladimir
379. Wade
380. Walker
381. Walt
382. Wart Jr.
383. Weber
384. Wendy
385. Whitney
386. Willow
387. Winnie
388. Wolfgang
389. Yuka
390. Zell
391. Zucker


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 25, 2020)

Bea and Boris are pretty unpopular I think but I have them as permanents if that helps you!! ^^


----------



## Larsi (Jul 25, 2020)

Chrissy is the cutest bunny so just like in NL she will also stay with me in NH


----------



## John Wick (Jul 25, 2020)

I'm confused.
You're listing all available villagers?
What other villagers would we have besides what's available? Lol


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 25, 2020)

These villagers I have in my island are permanent residents and will never leave.

(Villagers in *Bold *has been checked off of the checklist: )

Raddle
Sprocket
Murphy
*Eugene*
Raymond
Pekoe
Ketchup
*Diana
Cashmere*
Mira


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jul 25, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I'm confused.
> You're listing all available villagers?
> What other villagers would we have besides what's available? Lol


I want there to be at least one person to have a specific villager as a permanent one, even if they’re unpopular or dislikes by another person.


----------



## John Wick (Jul 25, 2020)

paleogamer11 said:


> I want there to be at least one person to have a specific villager as a permanent one, even if they’re unpopular or dislikes by another person.


Oh, ok.

I have Claude and Cherry from that list.


----------



## Sidney (Jul 25, 2020)

Everyone aside from molly tangy and marshal are permanents on my island!


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jul 25, 2020)

Sidney said:


> Everyone aside from molly tangy and marshal are permanents on my island!


Who are the remaining ones that will be permanent then?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jul 25, 2020)

I've got Bianca as a permanent resident in my town if that helps.


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 25, 2020)

I don't have any of those.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 25, 2020)

Apollo for me.

If I had him: Cranston


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 25, 2020)

Are we selecting from the checked ones or that list??


----------



## michealsmells (Jul 25, 2020)

Axel is a permanent resident! I hesitate to call Beardo permanent (simply because I typically don't keep all my villagers forever), but I don't wanna split up him and his boyfriend, so he's not gonna be leaving for a long long time!!

If you want villagers for the future lists, I'm also gonna be keeping Shari, Judy, Lucky, and Tia. Everyone else is probably gonna be here for a long long time, but I again hesitate to call them permanent.


----------



## Sidney (Jul 25, 2020)

paleogamer11 said:


> Who are the remaining ones that will be permanent then?


They’re in my bio  Should appear right below my posts


----------



## Globes216 (Jul 25, 2020)

On my new island I have Blaire, Claudia and Canberra all as permanents  all moved in with amiibo


----------



## Snowifer (Jul 25, 2020)

I have Apollo as one of my permanent villagers


----------



## fuzzdebell (Jul 25, 2020)

Oh, this is like the 'Every Pokemon is someone's favourite' poll. It was kinda sad that 4 of them were actually not anyone's favorite. I hope every villagers in NH have at least one vote. Al has my vote


----------



## Lavamaize (Jul 25, 2020)

I have Ankha who will be a permanent resident on my island!


----------



## marshallows (Jul 25, 2020)

i have beau from your list and he's a permanent resident  been with me since nl days


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 25, 2020)

Audie is such a permanent on my island that I’m going to hunt for her on my new island (for the base peppy house-I prefer that to her actual house). I’m also planning on having Bam as a permanent from the current list.


----------



## nageki (Jul 25, 2020)

camofrog is permanent on my island! he's my weird little fave


----------



## Toska (Jul 25, 2020)

I have Bam as a permanent resident! Glad to see some of these guys have forever homes


----------



## Flygon (Jul 26, 2020)

Agnes will not ever be leaving, as she is my favorite villager.


----------



## Coolio15 (Jul 26, 2020)

Buzz will be a permanent resident of my island


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jul 26, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> Are we selecting from the checked ones or that list??


From the non-checked ones.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 26, 2020)

The villagers that are on the list that I'm keeping on my island are Diva and Carrie. Please do complete the rest of the villager list!


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jul 26, 2020)

From this list, I’m keeping Bangle, if not forever than at least for the long haul. We’re fabulous besties!  
Looking forward to the other list. I always love seeing how every villager is someone’s favorite.


----------



## -Zora- (Jul 26, 2020)

I have Curlos, Dom and Eunice. They're all staying forever


----------



## Pintuition (Jul 26, 2020)

My permanent residents are: Merengue, Marina, Bluebear, Dom, and Apple. The rest I haven't decided yet!! 

Apple and Dom are the only ones who appear in the first 150, though!


----------



## sleepydreepy (Jul 26, 2020)

I have Chester and Flora in my town as permanent residents! 

edit: my sister has Blanche, Buck, and Dobie from your list as her permanent residents!


----------



## cicely (Jul 26, 2020)

None of my permanents are from the first 150!


----------



## nonobadkitty (Jul 26, 2020)

I have *Clay*, he's one of my first "move in" residents, I love him and have no intention of ever letting him go he's so adorable. He has the default house interior though, not the "real" Clay interior, which actually makes me sad, but I don't want to risk giving him up and then trying to get him again.


----------



## Loriii (Jul 26, 2020)

From the list, I'm keeping Apollo, Audie, Beau, and Diana.


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 26, 2020)

If I didn't have my list of 10, I would keep Cranston.


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 26, 2020)

Filbert & Aurora are permanent from that list.


----------



## BluebearL (Jul 26, 2020)

From the A-C list I have Agnes who is permanent for sure!


----------



## Lavamaize (Jul 26, 2020)

I have Croque, and I intend to keep him!


----------



## Karmahri (Jul 26, 2020)

I have chief on my island and he's a permanent resident! 
His coloration makes me think he's actually a fox and I secretly ship chief and audie together lol


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jul 26, 2020)

Lavamaize said:


> I have Croque, and I intend to keep him!


Great. I like him too.


----------



## absol (Jul 26, 2020)

Fang is one of my permanent residents


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Ooh Erik is going to be a permanent on my new island (I’m hunting him for the base lazy town cuz it fits my island theme)


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Jul 27, 2020)

From that list I have Alfonso, who is permanent since he's my favourite villager xD


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jul 27, 2020)

From that list I have Bob, Bluebear and Dom


----------



## Alicia (Jul 27, 2020)

None of my villagers that I plan to keep permanently are on the list of 150 that you posted!


----------



## DawnAri (Jul 27, 2020)

I'm keeping Benjamin and Cookie forever! c: I think my other permanents are already crossed off/not on your list (Diana, Ruby, Tybalt, Erik) 

I might swap Benjamin out for a little bit just because I want a new villager sometimes,
but he'll always come back because I have his amiibo!


----------



## sunshinesnekdeceit (Jul 27, 2020)

Brocollo is a permanent resident of mine, all my villagers in my signiture are permanant residents


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jul 27, 2020)

Alicia said:


> None of my villagers that I plan to keep permanently are on the list of 150 that you posted!


Then who are they?


----------



## Alicia (Jul 27, 2020)

paleogamer11 said:


> Then who are they?


Moe, Tom, Kabuki, Olivia, Katt and Tangy.


----------



## Bridee123 (Jul 27, 2020)

Definitely Cranston  He is my favorite villager. Also Filbert, if I ever manage to get him. 
My husband wants to keep Cherry and Marshall.
We think we might keep Erik as well


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jul 28, 2020)

Bridee123 said:


> Definitely Cranston  He is my favorite villager. Also Filbert, if I ever manage to get him.
> My husband wants to keep Cherry and Marshall.
> We think we might keep Erik as well


Filbert is leaving my island tomorrow.


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jul 28, 2020)

I updated the list once again. Feel free to put your votes in now. I checked Hazel and Judy off because I will plan to keep them permanently once I find them.


----------



## thisisausername (Jul 28, 2020)

I have Gonzo and Hans as my permanents!! I also have Biff, Frita and Egbert but idk if im gonna keep them forever


----------



## Hedgehugs (Jul 28, 2020)

You can check off Cally because she'll be permanent for me. 

Interested to see the rest of the list.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Jul 28, 2020)

I have Ellie, Carmen, Fuchsia, and Genji from your list who aren't moving anywhere and aren't checked off on the OP.


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jul 31, 2020)

List edited again to have next 50.


----------



## Magus (Jul 31, 2020)

Cyd will be a permanent resident on my island.


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jul 31, 2020)

Magus said:


> Cyd will be a permanent resident on my island.


Excellent. I like that elephant a lot.


----------



## Chungus (Jul 31, 2020)

This is a great idea! I've always wondered the same thing, since I keep seeing the same villagers on everyone's island. It's awesome to see variation.

As for me, I got most of my dreamies if that helps you -- Kevin, Dom, Walt, Dobie, Purrl, Graham, Shari, and Drago.


----------



## Miss Misty (Jul 31, 2020)

From your list as it is now, I'm keeping Marshal (can't believe no one else is yet lol) and when I get Mitzi, I'll be keeping her.


----------



## Piggleton (Jul 31, 2020)

I have marshal! He’s never leaving >


----------



## airpeaches (Jul 31, 2020)

Lily, Jeremiah, Henry, and Dotty are permanent residents on my island! ☺


----------



## FishHead (Jul 31, 2020)

paleogamer11 said:


> I have started this thread to find users who will have one of the 391 villagers in this game as a permanent resident. I want to know if there’s at least one person who will keep any of the 391. Here is the official list:
> 1. Admiral
> 2. Agent S
> 3. Agnes
> ...


Kyle and goldie are my permanent residents.


----------



## Hydrangea028 (Jul 31, 2020)

Flo, Flurry, Dom, Elvis and Marshal are my permanent villagers on this 250 villagers list. My other five permanent villagers are among the remaining 141 villagers.


----------



## Venn (Jul 31, 2020)

I have Julia on the list, as a permanent villager on my island.


----------



## 99xyx (Jul 31, 2020)

On my island June and Lily will never move. Still on the search for Camofrog. When I get him he will never move as well.


----------



## VelveteenCat (Jul 31, 2020)

Out of the ones listed and not yet marked, I have Annalisa,  Chops,  Felicity,  Gloria and Groucho as permanent residents.


----------



## panda32510 (Jul 31, 2020)

i want to claim pekoe as my permanent resident but she’s not here


----------



## Skunk (Jul 31, 2020)

Barold and Derwin are permanent on my island!


----------



## Lotusblossom (Jul 31, 2020)

JULIAN HELLO.. hes probably the only one im sure about


----------



## xara (Jul 31, 2020)

i’m keeping margie permanently! and while i don’t currently have her, lolly will be permanent once i do c:


----------



## g u a v a (Jul 31, 2020)

rolf is a permanent resident! and maybe daisy as well.


----------



## Milleram (Jul 31, 2020)

Put me down for Beardo, Mallary and Julian.


----------



## grah (Jul 31, 2020)

I'll be keeping Dora & Cheri as permanents


----------



## Autbird (Jul 31, 2020)

I'm keeping Maple permanently- she's actually my bestie.


----------



## Bk1234 (Jul 31, 2020)

I have Caroline on your list and I think she is probably the most underrated villager in all of Animal Crossing. I just got her, and she is NEVER leaving! 

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020

I also have Lolly and will be keeping her permanently!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 31, 2020)

Hopkins is my favorite villager!


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 31, 2020)

I’ve got Dizzy he’s been on my Island since the beginning and my roomy is very attached to him so he isn’t going anywhere.


----------



## Le Ham (Jul 31, 2020)

Check off Billy and Melba for me, and then I'm also keeping Rodney, Sprinkle and Ursala


----------



## loveclove (Jul 31, 2020)

Not checked on your list, I'm pretty sure bones will be a permanent resident on my island!


----------



## Minimasher (Jul 31, 2020)

I have Jacob and Maddie as permanent villagers on my island!


----------



## stitchmaker (Jul 31, 2020)

Coach and Gayle.  Alice if I get a void.
A lot of those villagers on list I would have but they live in my ACNL towns.


----------



## Bunnii (Jul 31, 2020)

I have Maple and Daisy who are permanent


----------



## Halloqueen (Jul 31, 2020)

I intend to keep Bella as my island's Peppy villager, so you can give her the check mark.

All of the others either already have check marks from other people or aren't in this list due to their names starting with letters past the point where this list ends.


----------



## Nefarious (Jul 31, 2020)

Kyle, Eugene, Felicity, Bones are for sure keepers on my island.

Bones is the only one that hasn't been checked off on the list.


----------



## JSS (Jul 31, 2020)

Out of those still missing Dizzy, Bunnie and Ike are all my picks.


----------



## eko (Jul 31, 2020)

Drake! He's one of my very favorites, love that funky tired duck


----------



## marieheiwa (Aug 1, 2020)

I’m keeping Biskit and Molly!


----------



## niconii (Aug 1, 2020)

Current permanent residences of my island are Raymond, Dom, Judy, and Beau!
Fang can stay for an indefinite amount of time because I have a soft spot for him.
Not really sure who else I want to make permanent residences of my island yet. Though I’m thinking of making Apollo and/or Wolfgang permanent because of sentimental reasons (had him at my NL town), so I’m not in much of a hurry to find them so I can get other villager photos in the process.


----------



## Rosch (Aug 1, 2020)

My current list of permanent villagers are Buzz, Hamlet, Keaton, Punchy, Rolf, Rudy, Sterling.


----------



## Coco63 (Aug 1, 2020)

All of my villagers are permanent! I love them all so much 
I have Apple, Aurora, Chadder, Cousteau, Cherry, Clay, Merengue, Mint, Sprinkle, and Wolfgang.


----------



## virtualpet (Aug 1, 2020)

Add Molly and Del for me!


----------



## wolfie1 (Aug 1, 2020)

I intend to keep all my villagers, but out of that list, I have Agnes, Apollo, Apple, Bones, Kitt and Marshal.


----------



## marieheiwa (Aug 1, 2020)

forgot to mention leonardo!


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Aug 1, 2020)

I intend to keep the 2 villagers that founded the island with me, so Billy and Plucky can get checked off.


----------



## paleogamer11 (Aug 11, 2020)

Updated the list to have the next 50.


----------



## paleogamer11 (Aug 12, 2020)

Is anyone paying attention to my updated list?


----------



## Bilaz (Aug 12, 2020)

Out of the ones you haven't checkmarked, I'm keeping Olivia  She's my number 1 dream villager
We were besties in WW xD


----------



## Baroque (Aug 12, 2020)

You can add that checkmark for my boy Angus, that guy is NEVER leaving my island.


----------



## N a t (Aug 12, 2020)

I have Cleo (97) who will absolutely NEVER leave my town. She's my soul villager lol. I bought her amiibo card as soon as I found out this game used amiibo  she doesn't realize yet that she's actually a prisoner on Isla Haven.


----------



## Insulaire (Aug 12, 2020)

You can check Kiki. I invited her back to stay and I’m now done cycling villagers until/if Nintendo gives us more slots to do so

Oh, and check Peanut and O’Hare too


----------



## Daisies (Aug 12, 2020)

I have pinky, puddles and Kiki as permanent villagers on my island!
Btw, I love this, it shows that there really is someone for every villager


----------



## NyattaSama (Aug 12, 2020)

Coco and Poppy are forever staying on my island! I've had them since the beginning and they will be the only normals I will keep on my island.


----------



## pinkfawn (Aug 12, 2020)

Nan and Norma have a permanent home on my island!


----------



## paleogamer11 (Aug 17, 2020)

Updated the list once again, feel free to mention who you’re going to keep that hasn’t yet been checked off.


----------



## KittenNoir (Aug 17, 2020)

I have Buck and Ed as permanents and as soon as I find Muffy (cute gothic sheep queen) I will have the 3 I want


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Aug 17, 2020)

Of those still unchecked I have Cole and Tabby and am keeping them forever. I only have decided on 5 of my permanent villagers for sure (and have only 4 of those on my island), so I’m not much help.


----------



## Manon_Despoina (Aug 17, 2020)

Of the ones that have not yet been checked off I have Sally, and she won't be allowed to leave! 

Edit: and Kidd, who is now in the process of moving in!


----------



## Aurita (Aug 17, 2020)

I’ll be keeping stitches permanently!


----------



## Imbri (Aug 17, 2020)

Not checked yet on your list, I have:

172. Gruff
219. Lionel
333. Snake


----------



## NuttyS (Aug 17, 2020)

Sherb is never leaving my island.


----------



## ForeverSoaring (Aug 17, 2020)

I have Stella and Pietro! I’m keeping them permanently for sure.


----------



## nammie (Aug 17, 2020)

Is it ok if its my friend haha? She doesn't use online animal crossing forums but shes planning to keep Louie and Violet forever.


----------



## JSS (Aug 17, 2020)

Reneigh is my favourite sisterly

EDIT: Monique, Roald and Rosie as well


----------



## nintendoanna (Aug 17, 2020)

i have nate and kidd!


----------



## Fraggle (Aug 17, 2020)

Is Tasha on the list? She’s a permanent for me.


----------



## paleogamer11 (Aug 17, 2020)

nammie said:


> Is it ok if its my friend haha? She doesn't use online animal crossing forums but shes planning to keep Louie and Violet forever.


Same with one of my best friends. I think he’ll keep his starters, Felicity, and Hans. I also planned for him to get Static, Tex, Vivian, Savannah, Marcel, and Chrissy

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020



Fraggle said:


> Is Tasha on the list? She’s a permanent for me.


No, but she will soon.


----------



## Miss Misty (Aug 17, 2020)

On the updated list, Static is permanently staying on my island


----------



## VelveteenCat (Aug 17, 2020)

Olaf


----------



## amylsp (Aug 17, 2020)

I have *Bill, Megan* and *Static* and don't plan on letting them go.


----------



## Asarena (Aug 17, 2020)

Olaf is one of my permanent residents~


----------



## zumhaus (Aug 17, 2020)

Of the ones still missing from your list, I'm here to proudly rep from my secondary island: Chow, Mott, Pate, and Pudge! They're absolute cornerstones! 
The other one I haven't seen mentioned is Tammi (the monkey, not the bear), but she's after the alphabet cutoff, so... put me down for her when you get that far?


----------



## Loreley (Aug 17, 2020)

I have Celia on my island and she's here to stay!


----------



## Katgamer (Aug 17, 2020)

I have most of the cats and I think they would all be forever residents but if I do get tired of them and had to choose I guess I would choose Rosie and Lolly


----------



## saucySheep (Aug 17, 2020)

gotta be sherb

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020



saucySheep said:


> gotta be sherb


oh and curlos


----------



## paleogamer11 (Aug 17, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> gotta be sherb
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020
> 
> ...


Both are already checked off.


----------



## saucySheep (Aug 17, 2020)

paleogamer11 said:


> Both are already checked off.


wtf

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020

fine Colton it is tho i don't have him


----------



## stitchmaker (Aug 17, 2020)

Check off Shep, Robin, Nana, Sylvia and Ozzie.


----------



## paleogamer11 (Aug 17, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> what in the world?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020
> 
> fine Colton it is tho i don't have him


When you find him, will he be a permanent resident?


----------



## saucySheep (Aug 18, 2020)

paleogamer11 said:


> When you find him, will he be a permanent resident?


more than likely lol


----------



## paleogamer11 (Aug 18, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> more than likely lol


Then is that a yes?


----------



## saucySheep (Aug 18, 2020)

paleogamer11 said:


> Then is that a yes?


i g u e s s  s o


----------



## Toska (Aug 18, 2020)

You can check Skye off your list


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 18, 2020)

You can now check off Queenie, Rocco and Patty.


----------



## paleogamer11 (Aug 22, 2020)

fuzzdebell said:


> Oh, this is like the 'Every Pokemon is someone's favourite' poll. It was kinda sad that 4 of them were actually not anyone's favorite. I hope every villagers in NH have at least one vote. Al has my vote


This is a late reply, but do you have Al and plan to keep him? I want to know for sure.


----------



## Toska (Aug 22, 2020)

A friend of mine (who doesn't have TBT) has Elmer as a dream villager, so you can check him off


----------



## charris114 (Aug 22, 2020)

Is it just me or does the OP cut off at 350?


----------



## fuzzdebell (Aug 22, 2020)

paleogamer11 said:


> This is a late reply, but do you have Al and plan to keep him? I want to know for sure.



Yes, I have him and I'm keeping him


----------



## paleogamer11 (Aug 22, 2020)

fuzzdebell said:


> Yes, I have him and I'm keeping him


Awesome! I just wanted to check.
Anyway, the list is almost complete. Only one villager isn’t on there. If anyone can tell me who it is, then I’ll add them. Also, a friend of mine named Conor is planning to have Marcel, Tex, Vivian, and Savannah as permanent residents once he gets them, which is why I checked them all off.


----------



## yosie1511 (Aug 22, 2020)

You can check off Biff!


----------



## charris114 (Aug 22, 2020)

Wade is with me till the end!


----------



## zumhaus (Aug 22, 2020)

You're missing Anicotti as #12. 
You can check off Tamm*i*! I also play with someone with no intentions of letting Tangy go.


----------



## janedoe (Aug 22, 2020)

Bertha ride or die!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 22, 2020)

Limberg, Wendy, and Zucker are staying on my island!
I know someone for sure that is keeping Vesta on theirs too (mogyay), I have her but idk if I will replace her or not
Also I know someone who's a Timbra keeper as well! (toadsworthy)


----------



## xara (Aug 23, 2020)

i’m keeping kid cat permanently!


----------



## Cheren (Aug 23, 2020)

You already have her checked off on the list, but Rosie is my permanent villager. I like my other villagers, but if they want to leave then I don't see myself stopping them.


----------



## Tania (Aug 23, 2020)

I’m keeping Ribbot!


----------



## Yujian (Aug 23, 2020)

Pierce is never leaving my island ever!


----------



## Miss Misty (Aug 23, 2020)

You can check off Tybalt for me! He's staying


----------



## charris114 (Sep 7, 2020)

If you’re still doing this, I’ve finally got my precious Hornsby back and he’s never leaving


----------



## Hedgehugs (Sep 7, 2020)

Too lazy to check the whole list but feel free to check any of the peeps listed below because they'll be permanent for me;

Hazel
Sheldon
Pecan
Marshal
Sally
Cally
Agent S
Static
Filbert
Poppy


----------



## paleogamer11 (Sep 7, 2020)

Hedgehugs said:


> Too lazy to check the whole list but feel free to check any of the peeps listed below because they'll be permanent for me;
> 
> Hazel
> Sheldon
> ...


Two of them have already been checked off (Hazel and Agent S; they are dream villagers of mine), but good to see someone else who like Sheldon.


----------



## Jaco (Sep 7, 2020)

Tank is a permanent for me.


----------



## Hedgehugs (Sep 7, 2020)

paleogamer11 said:


> Two of them have already been checked off (Hazel and Agent S; they are dream villagers of mine), but good to see someone else who like Sheldon.


Same here. Also it's nice seeing another Agent S and Hazel fan.   They're currently my favorite villagers out of the bunch.


----------



## Firesquids (Sep 7, 2020)

Merry is a permanent resident of my sister's island, she's super cute in NH, reminds me of Katie


----------



## Fraggle (Sep 7, 2020)

You can check Tasha. She’s a permanent on my island


----------



## paleogamer11 (Sep 7, 2020)

Hedgehugs said:


> Same here. Also it's nice seeing another Agent S and Hazel fan.   They're currently my favorite villagers out of the bunch.


Oh, thanks. I love the former so much that she became my second favorite villager of all time. Agent S is one of, if not, the cutest villagers out there. But let’s stay on topic.


----------



## saucySheep (Sep 7, 2020)

check off sherb.
don't give a frik of someone else claimed him.
he is *mine. *


----------



## Alaina (Sep 7, 2020)

I have Poncho and I'm definitely keeping him. He was my favorite on GC and I hadn't played since. Needed him right away, and he's going to live right next to me forever.


----------



## Asarena (Sep 9, 2020)

Go ahead and check off Peck! I randomly picked him up from an island when I needed a jock, but I've officially decided that he's staying for good~


----------



## Lynnatchii (Sep 9, 2020)

You can check Ken, he will NEVER leave. He is too underated


----------



## SleepyMimeko (Sep 9, 2020)

This is a cool idea! Kitty is a permanent villager on my island. I used to have Chevre and Hamphrey, but they moved away. I'm pretty sure that all of my other villagers have been checked.


----------



## Matt0106 (Sep 9, 2020)

You can check Elmer! He's never leaving my island lol I love him too much


----------



## Lilyacre (Sep 9, 2020)

You can tick Hamphrey, Soleil and Penelope for me!


----------



## Insulaire (Sep 9, 2020)

Matt0106 said:


> You can check Elmer! He's never leaving my island lol I love him too much


I've been posting here for like five months and I'm still seeing villager names I've never heard of!


----------



## Matt0106 (Sep 9, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> I've been posting here for like five months and I'm still seeing villager names I've never heard of!



You'd be surprised by how many cute villagers there are that just aren't popular!


----------



## Insulaire (Sep 9, 2020)

Yeah, I'm not a huge Lazy fan but he seems nicer than a lot of the more well-known villagers in that group! It's also kind of funny that they named a horse after a glue company


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 9, 2020)

I have *Teddy* and *Lyman, *and I plan on keeping both of them!


----------



## Matt0106 (Sep 9, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> Yeah, I'm not a huge Lazy fan but he seems nicer than a lot of the more well-known villagers in that group! It's also kind of funny that they named a horse after a glue company



Yeah, he's a sweetheart  Also yeah, it's lowkey morbid, but I try not to think about it lol.


----------



## paleogamer11 (Sep 9, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> Yeah, I'm not a huge Lazy fan but he seems nicer than a lot of the more well-known villagers in that group! It's also kind of funny that they named a horse after a glue company


Let’s avoid getting sidetracked. And the silliest thing is that Elmer has been in almost every game to date. One last thing, how many villagers of each species do you know?


----------



## Matt0106 (Sep 9, 2020)

OH OH OH YOU CAN CHECK OFF WOLFGANG TOO! Completely forgot to search his name, I was sure someone would be keeping him.

I kept him because I genuinely liked him, but I was surprised by how much people preferred Fang over him, even though imo both wolves are equally appealing


----------



## Insulaire (Sep 9, 2020)

paleogamer11 said:


> Let’s avoid getting sidetracked. And the silliest thing is that Elmer has been in almost every game to date. One last thing, how many villagers of each species do you know?


Are you really gatekeeping Animal Crossing?


----------



## jo_electric (Sep 9, 2020)

A few others are already claimed. Joey is a permanent for me.


----------



## Reven (Sep 9, 2020)

Here's my list, * notes one that I for sure am keeping around, ^ denotes one that is permanent unless I get a camper I just instantly connect with of the same personality type, which I don't expect to happen.  No symbol is someone I wouldn't mind parting with if I got like an old villager from a previous village I was part of in older games, or a camper I connect with on the same personality type (or in the case of snooty, another type as I have like 3 of them.)

Fuchsia*
Roald*
Filbert*
Ken*
Wolfgang*
Audie*
Amelia*
Bree*
Olive^
Diana


----------



## Matt0106 (Sep 9, 2020)

paleogamer11 said:


> Let’s avoid getting sidetracked. And the silliest thing is that Elmer has been in almost every game to date. One last thing, how many villagers of each species do you know?



Just realized the implications of what you actually meant with Elmer being in every game. There was no need to be harsh, there's 391 villagers, so there's bound to be a few that people don't know/don't remember


----------



## kemdi (Sep 9, 2020)

Sparro and Tom are residents for life. They're never leaving no matter how much they keep asking.


----------



## sunset_succulent (Sep 9, 2020)

pancetti and rennée are my permanents!


----------



## Oldcatlady (Sep 10, 2020)

I’ve yet to find her (I’ve spent like 400+NMT and still haven’t found her), but Tammy would be a permanent villager if I found her!


----------



## paleogamer11 (Sep 10, 2020)

Oldcatlady said:


> I’ve yet to find her (I’ve spent like 400+NMT and still haven’t found her), but Tammy would be a permanent villager if I found her!


The monkey or the bear cub?


----------



## Oldcatlady (Sep 10, 2020)

paleogamer11 said:


> The monkey or the bear cub?


The bear cub


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Sep 10, 2020)

I have Anabelle, Snooty and Knox, see they're not checked off.


----------



## nananc (Sep 10, 2020)

I have Cube, Rex, Rowan, and Grizzly as permanents.


----------



## litilravnur (Sep 10, 2020)

I have Zucker as a permanent resident (along with Skye and Sheldon)
Edit: My bad, seems like he's already marked


----------



## Coolio15 (Sep 10, 2020)

I have Egbert, Phoebe, and Piper, all as permanent residents and all unchecked


----------



## Sefyre (Sep 18, 2020)

*Lucha* for me and I don't think he's checked off on the list yet. 

He's a total flirt and I can't help but like him so.

Oh, and *Sylvana*!

She's such a sweetheart with helping me water my flowers and she's got a lovely house in a sakura forest!


----------



## Catina (Sep 18, 2020)

I have Prince as a permanent resident, I love him❤


----------



## paleogamer11 (Sep 19, 2020)

Ah, great to see more people who like Lucha and Prince. I have always thought that they were both amazing, the former of which I often associate with one of my favorite Pokémon. I don’t know why but Lucha is criminally underrated. Anyway I will check those and Sylvana off.


----------



## Sefyre (Sep 21, 2020)

I got Lucha as my mandatory camper and while I wasn't too excited about him at first (the mask), he quickly grew on me and now we're besties.

Funny incident: There was a thunderstorm and he and I were talking and with a smirk on his face, he told me to jump into his arms if I got scared.

I had a good laugh and he's been one of my favorites ever since. Such. A. Flirt!


----------



## EtchaSketch (Sep 21, 2020)

Butch and Zell are my permanent residents!


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jul 17, 2021)

Thread is back to active. Any updates since then?


----------



## Verecund (Jul 17, 2021)

I have Francine who I plan to keep as a permanent resident (surprised she wasn't checked off yet!), and Gabi would be permanent if I ever got her as well.


----------



## .MOON. (Jul 17, 2021)

I have Chevre from your list and she is most definitely permanent. She is too cute and I love her to pieces!


----------



## Lilyacre (Jul 17, 2021)

You can tick off Deli for me


----------



## Moritz (Jul 17, 2021)

I think this list might be dead but pashmina for me. The others have already been ticked off


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jul 17, 2021)

Verecund said:


> I have Francine who I plan to keep as a permanent resident (surprised she wasn't checked off yet!), and Gabi would be permanent if I ever got her as well.


I’ll check Gabi off once you find her. I will also update the list to add the six Sanrio villagers when I’ve got the time.


----------



## azurill (Jul 17, 2021)

I’m surprised Hopper isn’t checked off. He is on my main island and never leaving.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 17, 2021)

You can tick off Rhonda for me; she's definitely permanent.


----------



## Merielle (Jul 17, 2021)

I have Leopold and he's definitely staying! ^^ I'll also be keeping Rod permanently once I find him.


----------



## Bluebellie (Jul 17, 2021)

Hi I have a few that are unmarked!
Curt 
Avery
Mathilda 
Rodeo
All of these are permanent!


----------



## stitchmaker (Jul 17, 2021)

Tutu, Paula and Vladimir are permanent villagers.


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Jul 17, 2021)

I wouldn't say I planned on keeping him, but I've had him since the beginning, he was the first villager I invited off an island outside the original starter villagers, but at this point he's a staple and not leaving:

Check Phil off the list
(Unrelated side note, it hurts to spell that name with only one L)


----------



## Rosch (Jul 17, 2021)

Check off *Lobo*. He'll be staying on my island for a long time.


----------



## Alyx (Jul 29, 2021)

I have Portia from the list that is a permanent resident.


----------



## AccfSally (Jul 29, 2021)

Check off Sally, she's staying forever!
Also Genji, Cally, Sylvana, Static, Marshal, Francine, Claude and Hazel


----------



## SarahSays (Jul 29, 2021)

Alice, Gaston and Winnie are permanent residents on my island!


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jul 29, 2021)

I have the following villagers as permanent residents:

Annalise
Spork
Scoot
Eloise
Jambette
Maelle
Peggy
Puck
Quillson
Wart Jr.


----------



## Sheando (Jul 29, 2021)

I currently have Benedict, Bubbles, Cesar, and Huck. I don’t really plan my roster or consider some “permanent” villagers, but all of these four have been in my town for over a year and I have no plans to let any of them leave any time soon! I’d be particularly surprised if I ever let Bubbles or Huck go.


----------



## CanuckChick (Jul 31, 2021)

Idk if this qualifies, but I love Gala, she's a permanent but I do use her & Broccolo's amiibos to cycle villagers out for others and bring them back after lol.


----------



## your local goomy (Jul 31, 2021)

Please check Jacques off the list, I have no intention of letting him go!


----------



## Bui (Jul 31, 2021)

Rizzo and Rory are both permanent residents of my main island. Rizzo also happens to be a permanent villager of my secondary island as well. I didn't want to have duplicates on my secondary island, but I found Rizzo on a miles island and just couldn't leave him there so now I have him twice.


----------



## Catharina (Jul 31, 2021)

I have Boone and Hippeux on my island (': Boone is one of my starters and Hippeux moved uninvited (but thats okay)


----------



## ayeeprill (Aug 8, 2021)

You can check Pippy off, I'm keeping that queen.


----------



## Moritz (Aug 8, 2021)

No intention of letting flip go again so you can tick him.


----------



## kemdi (Aug 8, 2021)

You can check off Harry. I added him to my second town by amiibo after I saw him living in my City Folk town.


----------



## arikins (Aug 9, 2021)

would definitely have freckles as a permanent resident, i want to hug him so bad. greta & octavian id keep as well !

	Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2021

ooohh wait i think i did this wrong.

in that case, octavian is a permanent res on my island


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 9, 2021)

Check off Mac. I have his Amiibo and he’s staying put!


----------



## paleogamer11 (Aug 9, 2021)

arikins said:


> would definitely have freckles as a permanent resident, i want to hug him so bad. greta & octavian id keep as well !
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2021
> 
> ...


Also, Freckles is a girl.


----------



## Insulaire (Aug 9, 2021)

I’m not sure if this is still being updated but Papi looks to be my permanent Lazy, so he can be crossed off


----------



## arikins (Aug 9, 2021)

paleogamer11 said:


> Also, Freckles is a girl.


MY BAD.


----------



## ayeeprill (Sep 3, 2021)

Update: Gala, Papi, Tipper, and Tad will all be permanent villagers on my second island.


----------



## Moritz (Sep 3, 2021)

You can put me down for hippeux, sandy, and quillson.


----------



## Vintage Viola (Sep 4, 2021)

I’m actually keeping Greta as my permanent snooty! It’s a crime that she wasn’t checked off your list already


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Sep 4, 2021)

Once I seen all of the villagers and got all their posters I can finally retire from villager hunting for good. Right now the villagers I am looking for to keep on my main island (Destiny) are Kitty and Wendy.


----------



## paleogamer11 (Sep 4, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> Once I seen all of the villagers and got all their posters I can finally retire from villager hunting for good. Right now the villagers I am looking for to keep on my main island (Destiny) are Kitty and Wendy.


Both Kitty and Wendy have been checked off.


----------



## paleogamer11 (Oct 29, 2021)

Update: I’m going to add more villagers about next month.


----------



## Moritz (Oct 29, 2021)

paleogamer11 said:


> Update: I’m going to add more villagers about next month.


Preemptively putting myself down for tiansheng because he is coming to my island no doubts about it


----------



## azurill (Oct 29, 2021)

You can check off Boomer . I finally found him last month and he’s never leaving.


----------



## lemoncrossing (Oct 29, 2021)

You can check off Vic! He’s been a favorite of mine since New Leaf and he’s been happily living on my island since the beginning days.


----------



## Calysis (Oct 29, 2021)

You can check off 191 Jacques. I had him as a permanent resident for a long time, and he is still a permanent resident in my New Leaf town.

*Edit*:
Went through the last page and seen someone else had him down as well. Oop. Jacques so popular.~


----------



## Holla (Oct 29, 2021)

I have Frobert permanently on my island.


----------



## Magus (Oct 29, 2021)

You can check off 362. Tiffany, I have her as my Snooty since the beginning of NH and I don't plan on changing that for now so...


----------

